# 118 MPH



## cpeay (Dec 15, 2011)

Last night on patrol I clocked a car going 118 MPH. I tried stop stop it but it did not slow down. It went around a curve on the interstate, lost control and rolled numerous times. The young couple inside were not wearing seat belts and were ejected from the car. They both died instantly, It also ejected the engine from the car A very tragic accident. Please slow down and wear your seat belt.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 16, 2011)

RIP to the fast couple


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 16, 2011)

was alcohol involved?
im just glad that no one else was hurt.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 16, 2011)

Powerful message with that photo......... slow down folks.

  A link to the news story...  " drugs and alcohol weren&#8217;t factors in the crash, just excessive speed "  
Two dead in high-speed Morgan County crash | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## cpeay (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't think alcohol or drugs were a factor.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 16, 2011)

A Jetta at 118mph..... Well, that's pretty nuts no matter if you are on a race track or public road. Tire, suspension, steering alignment, that little bump on the road, cross wind, a puncture, change in road surface traction... so many things can turn it into a disaster. Then they decided that seat belts were not a cool thing to wear. Oh well.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 16, 2011)

They were young. Sad. Kids think they're indestructible. It's unfortunate that in order to find out that they are some of them have to die.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the story and photo to make it all more real. That type of speed is for the track, not the roads.


----------



## skieur (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is one from a head on collision at possibly 140 kph.  It was my Sunfire and my son survived due to wearing his seatbelt and the air bags.

skieur


----------

